# Grayton Beach 9th and 12th



## Sleepingfish (Mar 16, 2010)

Went down to Grayton for a mini vacation got to fish Saturday evening got 2 nice Pomps and 4 overslot reds. The weather took a turn for the worst the south wind was brutal. Got after it again Tuesday morning caught a stud Pomp first thing then a nice overslot red followed by a slot red and a small pomp. Not bad for fishing a total of 5 hours. Good to get back on the beach forgot how much fun it can be. The pomp measured in at 20 inches to the fork


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pompano ! How muddy was the water ?


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch.

Kevin


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

nice! I'm ready to catch some pomps!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice job on the Pomps and Reds.
Thanks for sharing report & pic.
catch 'em up.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a good catch for time spent. Apparently the spring breakers haven't taken over Grayton like they have at Miramar Beach.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice, that is a great Pomp :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleepingfish (Mar 16, 2010)

The water was muddy after the rain it didn't seem to matter much there wasn't to many people there seen maybe 20 people


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## owtdoorguy (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice work. Working live baits or artificial?


----------



## docholiday174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Sleepingfish (Mar 16, 2010)

All were caught on fresh dead shrump


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here right now. Beautiful day. No bites yet. Going to switch to sand fleas now.


----------



## owtdoorguy (Mar 25, 2013)

deton58 said:


> Here right now. Beautiful day. No bites yet. Going to switch to sand fleas now.


Deton, keep us posted!


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

owtdoorguy said:


> Deton, keep us posted!


Stayed all day long and not a bite....... water was freaking cold today...


----------



## owtdoorguy (Mar 25, 2013)

deton58 said:


> Stayed all day long and not a bite....... water was freaking cold today...


Any bait?


----------

